# EN: general test guide



## titenessie

Bonjour,

Cela faisait longtemps que je voulais poser la question.
Comment traduire dans le bon ordre une expression avec plusieurs adjectifs et noms, exemple : General Test Guide (cet exemple n'est pas très significatif mais je n'en ai pas d'autres en tête)

Qu'est-ce qui est général ? Le test ou le guide ?

Quelle est la règle pour traduire une expression comportant parfois plusieurs et noms?

Merci pour vos lumières


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pour ce que je crois en savoir (c'est en tout cas ainsi que je procède), on conserve au plus près du nom commun les adjectifs qui lui sont associés immédiatement, c'est-à-dire ceux qui définissent le plus l'objet en question. Les autres précèdent alors ce _groupe nominal_.

Ici, on parle avant tout d'un "test guide". Le fait qu'il soit "general" devient en quelque sorte une caractéristique _annexe_.

... ce qui donne donc logiquement "general _test guide_", comme déjà proposé ci-dessus.


----------



## titenessie

Ok et si j'avais eu "general non profitable test guide manual" (j'ai écris n'importe quoi mais c'est l'idée car les anglophones sont passés maîtres dans l'art)


----------



## snarkhunter

Eh bien, dans un tel cas, la "règle" demeure identique : on rejette à la fin de l'expression le substantif principal, qui est alors qualifié par tous les termes précédents (qu'ils soient eux-mêmes adjectifs ou "substantifs secondaires").

C'est d'ailleurs une règle commune à la plupart des langues non latines, je pense : le nom arrive en dernier. Et comme c'est le mot le plus important, il est ainsi plus facile de s'en souvenir !


----------



## titenessie

à la fin de l'expression anglaise ou française ? je ne comprends pas ton explication


----------



## snarkhunter

... De l'anglaise, bien évidemment : c'est sur elle que portait la question !


----------



## titenessie

oui mais je me suis mal exprimée. Comment un français ou un non natif anglais doit traduire (et non construire) ce type d'expression ? Quelle règle doit-il observer ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Eh bien, c'était précisément l'objet de mes premières explications ! Je crois donc avoir déjà répondu à la question, non ?!


----------



## titenessie

Ok donc pour traduire ? on rejette à la fin le substantif principal ?  Dans cette expression "general non profitable test guide manual", tu mettrais "Manuel" à la fin ?????


----------



## snarkhunter

Si on parle bien d'un "manual" dans la phrase, oui, sans la moindre hésitation !

Ce qui m'étonne un peu, toutefois, c'est d'y trouver simultanément "guide" et "manual". Mais on peut le comprendre aussi comme un manuel ("manual") qui serait aussi un "guide de procédure" ("test guide"). Cela ne change rien quant à mes précédentes suggestions.


----------



## titenessie

J'ai dit que j'avais mis des mots au hasard. C'était pour donner un exemple.
J'avoue que là, je reste perplexe quant au rendu. Si en traduisant, "Manuel" atterrit à la fin....


----------



## lucas-sp

snarkhunter said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ce que je crois en savoir (c'est en tout cas ainsi que je procède), on conserve au plus près du nom commun les adjectifs qui lui sont associés immédiatement, c'est-à-dire ceux qui définissent le plus l'objet en question. Les autres précèdent alors ce _groupe nominal_.
> 
> Ici, on parle avant tout d'un "test guide". Le fait qu'il soit "general" devient en quelque sorte une caractéristique _annexe_.
> 
> ... ce qui donne donc logiquement "general _test guide_", comme déjà proposé ci-dessus.


1. Je suis complètement d'accord avec Snark qu'en anglais le substantif principal vient le plus souvent à la fin de l'expression...

2. Mais ici, avec "general test guide," je le lis comme "guide for the general test"/"guide pour l'examen général," et pas comme "test guide that is general"/"guide général pour l'examen."

3. Chacune de ces grandes chaînes de noms/adjectifs est unique. Il n'en existe pas de règle universelle pour les traduire. Et, pire encore, la logique peut bien changer ("a heavy test guide" would be "a test guide that is heavy" and not "a guide for the heavy test").

4. Il faut interroger la logique de la phrase, surtout en considérant quels mots "collent" à quels autres. ("General test" sticks together more firmly than "heavy test.")


----------



## katydragon

Oh. Mon. Dieu. Nous avons besoins de quelques meilleurs exemples...
GENERAL  TEST GUIDE MANUAL doesn`t make much sense, since a guide and a manual  are usually understood to be la même chose, oui? And 'non-profitable'  really doesn't fit at all. 

Seems to me, when we string these  words together, they're usually all nouns (being used as  quasi-adjectives), a trait we probably picked up from the Germans who  just stick a bunch of nouns together in a single word. So, we start with  a guide. What kind of a guide? A guide for tests. So, it becomes a  'test guide', and that becomes a set phrase. Similarly, we have a  special fork that we use for eating fish. It becomes a 'fish fork'.  Don't laugh, there really are fish forks. And knives. 
Snark is  absolutely right: the last noun item in the list is la main chose. The  one just before it is the primary identifier that distinguishes it from  others of its kind: a fish knife, not a butcher knife or a steak knife.  'Fish' and 'butcher' and 'steak' are all nouns, but they're being used  as quasi-adjectives. You can also add a noun to the end: 'a steak knife  set'. Now the emphasis is on 'set' instead of 'knife'. What kind of set?  A set of steak knives. What kind of knife? Knives for steak. If we want  to add a true adjective, it will usually come first: a 'general test  guide', which might include guides for 'science tests' and 'mathematics  tests' and 'language tests'. I have to disagree with lucas: to me,  'general test guide' definitely means 'general guide for tests', not  'guide for general tests'. If the phrase gets so long and clumsy that  there's doubt about what the adjective refers to, it would usually be  reworded: 'an ugly set of steak knives' instead of 'an ugly steak knife  set' (although both are possible). There's really no magic rule, I  think, except that you've got one or two words, usually nouns, that  stick together as a set phrase (X-Y); then another noun gets stuck  before both of them to indicate a particular KIND of X-Y); if there's an  adjective, it will usually refer to the 'main chose' at the end  ('general test guide'). Where it gets tricky is when one 'set phrase' is  used in front of another one: 'a level-three heavy water plant manual'.  That's a guide (manual) for the operation of a plant which produces  'heavy water' (set phrase), and it's the third of a three-part guide. If  'level-three' referred to the plant, then we would reword it: Guide for  level-three heavy water plants. So, ok, here's a rule for you: put the  main thing last. The 1-2 words just before it 'belong' to it: if you  left out all the other words, that set phrase would still have meaning.  Each additional word adds another level of detail to the identity of the  main item. 
And that's the best I can do. Désolée, but there's  absolutely no way I could have said all this in French, for which you  must be very grateful!


----------



## lucas-sp

katydragon said:


> I have to disagree with lucas: to me,  'general test guide' definitely means 'general guide for tests', not  'guide for general tests'.


This may be because you do not have the SAT tests as a huge part of your culture, where there are the "general" and "subject" tests.

It all depends on which words go together more solidly in the particular context or variety of English.


----------



## katydragon

Ah, oui, c'est vrai! With English (as in German), it's really a question of clustering, I think, which can certainly vary by cultural context. Au fond, we're kind of a bunch of aspiring agglutinators, oui?


----------



## titenessie

oh mon Dieu ! Ayé ! on m'a perdue !

Le substantif en anglais est à la fin OK! ça je le sais. Ce n'était pas mon inquiétude. C'était la traduction en français d'une chaîne de mots. Oui, le substantif en anglais en fin de phrase atterrit en début de phrase quand il est traduit mais le reste ??
Pour info, je répète, j'ai donné une chaîne de mot au hasard ! Je n'avais pas d'exemple en tête. 

Mis pour ce qui de "general test guide", les deux fonctionnent et collent même au contexte mais n'ont pas le même sens : "guide général de test" ou "guide du test général", alors ma question était de savoir s'il y avait une règle pour traduire dans l'ordre (et le bon) la chaîne de mots.

Visiblement il n'y en a pas...


----------



## Pierre Simon

titenessie said:


> Quelle est la règle pour traduire une expression comportant parfois plusieurs et noms?



Hullo Titenessie,

I'm not sure that there is one universally applicable rule, but the following guide may be helpful :

1.  General opinion
2.  Specific opinion
3.  Size
4.  Shape
5.  Age
6.  Colour
7.  Nationality
8.  Material

More details can be found here.


----------



## titenessie

Pierre Simon said:


> Hullo Titenessie,
> 
> I'm not sure that there is one universally applicable rule, but the following guide may be helpful :
> 
> 1.  General opinion
> 2.  Specific opinion
> 3.  Size
> 4.  Shape
> 5.  Age
> 6.  Colour
> 7.  Nationality
> 8.  Material
> 
> More details can be found here.



Yes Thanks a lot !


----------



## lucas-sp

I don't see how the "rules" of adjective order can help out with these odd substantive chains.

A lot of times, in English, there will be no apparent difference. Look at the phrase "small arms manufacturer." Does this mean a "small manufacturer of arms" or a "manufacturer of small arms"? (I wanted to stick to the pattern of "general test guide.") There's no way to know, until you figure it out from context.

Now, some of them are more simple. "High-gloss acrylic paint" is paint, that is made out of acrylic, and is manufactured to be very glossy. 

But look how little variation there is: A "gun shop owner" is "someone who owns a shop where guns are sold," not "a gun who owns a shop"; an "Israeli shop owner" is "an Israeli who owns a shop," not "someone who owns a shop where Israelis are sold." Same pattern, but semantically we know that they work in opposite ways.

You have to go on a case-by-case basis here - there is no overall rule, besides that the last noun is (normally) the most important.


----------



## katydragon

Lucas, I love your examples! And I'll say again, it's all about clustering. "Gun shop" - set phrase. "Shop owner" - set phrase. In each of your examples, one cluster and only one makes sense. So it's not the order -- it's the clustering. Great discussion!


----------

